# Mites in dubia colony



## Schlyne (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok, I have mites in my dubia colony    :wall:  :wall:  :wall:  :wall: 

Okay, obviously I didn't have enough ventilation in my roach colony like I thought.  The only "substrate" is a very small layer of roach frass (I'm talking not even an 1/2" deep).  

I think it was the fact that the cork bark tiles were only seperated on one end that did it. :wall: 

So I've got the bin lid off and a heat lamp pointed at the bin (maybe drying it out directly with the lamp a bit will help).  I've also got the cork tiles seperated out so that the heat lamp is radiating heat down so that it gets in between the cork tiles for the most part.

Any suggestions for the best way to transfer my entire colony into a new bin without dropping roaches into the place?  I also need to get rid of the cork bark tile setup and start a new one, that provides more ventiliation for these guys.

I can't transfer the roaches outside, as I don't have a private yard, and I don't own the place.

Maybe if I buy a bigger bin and do the transfer inside one the really large bin to another?

EDIT:  We're talking a major outbreak in there.


----------



## nomad85 (Sep 4, 2005)

I had mites take over 3 of my bins, six spotteds, surinams, and lobsters... I let them dry out and starved them for a week and sifted the roaches from the substrate and soaked/swished them in water to get rid of any eggs before putting them into a clean bin with paper towel for a substrate (except for lobsters which dont need a substrate). I lost most of my six spotteds, but my lobsters and surinams are doing great


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Sep 4, 2005)

Unpleasant. I can only say that I've not had a problem yet and also that I have a heat pad under my container which is keeping things pretty dry and cosy warm.


----------



## james (Sep 4, 2005)

*dry or pill bugs*

Either method works. I never let my bins get to moist to avoid mites, but dry them out for a week or two. Otherwise I've heard from many people that the pill bugs will eat them.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 5, 2005)

I used to have a mite problem too.  Real bad.  I couldn't keep anything.  I Keep it dryer now and use pill bugs to clean up the stuff nothing else wants to eat.  I seem to remember someone on the forum bring up the possibility that pill bugs carry the beneficial predatory mites.  Not a fact as far as I know.  Just a hopeful 'maybe'..... or maybe it is true?  Anybody know?


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 5, 2005)

A mite trap maybe? Although it sounds like it's past the point where that would help


----------



## Schlyne (Sep 5, 2005)

Acutally, I wiped off a lot of the sides and drilled a lot more holes in the lid. There are still some present, but the majority of them are gone.  I think when I had the heat pad running on the colony it stayed dry enough without a problem.

I picked up some pillbugs a while ago for "just in case" issues and I've since added a few to the roach bin.  This may be sucide for some of the pill bugs, but it's worth a shot.  

Hopefully everything should clear up in the next week.  I've already seen a huge improvement.


----------



## nomad85 (Sep 5, 2005)

I tried pill bugs but they didnt make it, I think they are more of a preventative than a cure, once you have mites pill bugs wont stop them on their own.


----------



## Schlyne (Sep 6, 2005)

They were picked up mostly as a preventative for just in case for a couple of the tanks that were a bit damper.  Also trying to build up a little group of pillbugs  :}


----------



## xelda (Sep 7, 2005)

I think in order for pill bugs to work in keeping mites away, you have to have a TON of them.  And since the pill bugs need humidity in order to thrive, they'd only be effective in the cages that have some kind of moisture to sustain them.

Keeping the cage dry is probably the best preventative since it ensures that mite eggs and whatnot remain dormant.  But dryness isn't much of a cure for getting rid of mites because mites can still thrive and travel long distances over dry surfaces.  Keep an eye out for your other cages.


----------



## Wikkids_Wench (Sep 7, 2005)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> I seem to remember someone on the forum bring up the possibility that pill bugs carry the beneficial predatory mites.


Not sure about that, but you can buy cultures of _hypoapsis miles_ (the predatory mite) from pest control companies, particularly those specialising in pest control for gardeners (h. miles also feed on greenfly, aphids etc.).


----------

